# Threader



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a new threader. I currently use the Collins 22a and Ridgid 700 mostly. I have multiple sets a ratchet threaders all ridgid, vises, stands, pipe jacks, cutters, reamers, oil buckets etc. I do a ton a gas work, but I work alone. Getting tired of dragging out the Collins, weights close to 300lbs, getting too old for that. The 700 is great, but set up is slow, and it threads much slower. Not a big deal, but when I running a lot of 1.25" and bigger it works you too much. 

Thinking of getting a Rothenberger Supertronic S2E or a Ridgid 300 on a 1206 stand. Don't think I need the Ridgid 300 complete kit as I already have so much threading stuff, and will only make the Ridgid heavier. If y'all think one man can easily move a Ridgid 300 complete around, then I might pony up the extra 1500 bucks for that set up to make it faster and easier on jobs. The Rothenberger is a much cheaper, half of the Ridgid cost, but not sure if it will hold up to the abuse, the weight of it and small size appeals to me. Seems like it would be quick to set up and start threading. 

Any Rothenberger users here? What are your thoughts?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Will said:


> Any Rothenberger users here? What are your thoughts?


I own several pieces of Rothenberger equipment and it's very high quality stuff. Maybe even better than Ridgid. Those Germans sure know how to build good tools.

Never used the threader personally, though I've known a few plumbers that have and heard good reports.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A 300 is heavy but it is probably the best option. 

You could also use a pony and a tristand but add an arm to the tristand for the pony to kick against.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the support arms for the 700, one from Ridgid and one from Reed. I've used my 700 a ton, it's a great set up, I just do too much gas work for it to be a my main threader which it is. The Collins 22a I have is best I have ever used, better than 300, just getting to big and heavy for me now. 

The Rothenberger threader S2E or ROPOWER 50R are made by a Japanese company called Asada, never used one, but they seem to be popular worldwide. I was dead set on a Wheeler Rex 8090, but I had some issues which there tools in the past and there customer service is horrible. Other wise the Wheeler Rex 8090 would have ben the one I would have got.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a Ridgid power threader that I don't use. Hand held I mean.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

From my little experience the one time the 300’s really show its weight is in and out the back of the truck/van. If you can figure out a decent ramp where you can pull it by the legs up into the bed it is workhorse. I’ve only seen the power pony go out when guys are just doing one or two threads to hookup a rooftop unit. Never touched anything but ridgid threaders tho


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

They make the 300 with wheels now so you can roll it like a dolly


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a creature of habit; I learned to use Ridgid tools while coming up in the trade, and so that is what I purchased when I went out on my own. Ridgid 535 heavy duty pipe threader, Ridgid hand threader and Ridgid pipe stand, Ridgid K-60, Ridgid K-50, etc.

But my friend who is a local plumber here in town owns a Rothenberger suitcase sectional drain cleaning machine and he likes it.

Personally speaking, I don't like the light weight of the Rothenberger pipe threaders; I have seen them at Lowe's and HD. I prefer the heavy-duty weight and quality of the Ridgid machines. My two cents' worth.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't know why this didn't occur to me earlier, one of our guys took two pieces of 1" pipe and welded them into a tee, put some wheels on it, and it gets chucked in the jaws of the 300. Then he just wheels it around by holding the feet. I will try to remember to snap a pic this week.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is how the Ridgid Dolly works


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I am a creature of habit; I learned to use Ridgid tools while coming up in the trade, and so that is what I purchased when I went out on my own. Ridgid 535 heavy duty pipe threader, Ridgid hand threader and Ridgid pipe stand, Ridgid K-60, Ridgid K-50, etc.
> 
> But my friend who is a local plumber here in town owns a Rothenberger suitcase sectional drain cleaning machine and he likes it.
> 
> Personally speaking, I don't like the light weight of the Rothenberger pipe threaders; I have seen them at Lowe's and HD. I prefer the heavy-duty weight and quality of the Ridgid machines. My two cents' worth.



Plain and simple. Ridgid..............


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got a rigid 300 and a hand held pipe threader for sale on facebook for 1000

we never use them any longer.....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> I am a creature of habit; I learned to use Ridgid tools while coming up in the trade, and so that is what I purchased when I went out on my own. Ridgid 535 heavy duty pipe threader, Ridgid hand threader and Ridgid pipe stand, Ridgid K-60, Ridgid K-50, etc.
> 
> But my friend who is a local plumber here in town owns a Rothenberger suitcase sectional drain cleaning machine and he likes it.
> 
> Personally speaking, I don't like the light weight of the Rothenberger pipe threaders; I have seen them at Lowe's and HD. I prefer the heavy-duty weight and quality of the Ridgid machines. My two cents' worth.


Agreeeeeeeee


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I got a rigid 300 and a hand held pipe threader for sale on facebook for 1000
> 
> we never use them any longer.....


Do you deliver??? What kind of shape is 300 in?? Does motor need new brushes???


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a 1962 Collins 22a. It has been an absolute workhorse for me for the last 20 years. I have a nipple chuck for it and I make my own nipples. That thing has paid for itself over and over.

22as thread at 72 rpms. They are going to be a fast machine compared to anything else on the market. Plus it has an automatic chuck. You won’t get that on a Ridgid machine.
A Ridge 535 is going to be your closest but it doesn’t turn as fast, doesn’t oil as well and still weighs a lot (idk how much, but they are heavy AF). 

If I was to buy a machine right now, I’d buy a Wheeler-Rex 8090. They are compact, have through the head oil and will thread up to two inch. You can get them smaller if you don’t need the pipe size. The WR will be about 1/2 or 2/3 the cost of a new 22a.

Full disclosure, mules (ridge 300) are my least favorite machine ever. I know everyone loves them, but I hate that they don’t oil and that they messy slow. I’d rather just buy a 700 at that point.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Do you deliver??? What kind of shape is 300 in?? Does motor need new brushes???


The unit is about a 1960 vintage... it has been a work horse...
the hand held threader was almost never used and both are for 
sale for the low , low price of 1000 cash.... (dirt cheap)

I dont think it needs brushes....but is has lived a long life

come on up to the big city , the bright lights wont hurt you too much...
but bring cash 😆 🤠


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

My Ridgid 300 just died on me 3 weeks ago. My Dad bought it in 1970- I guess I expected it to last at least 20 more years. Dropped it off to have the motor and gears rebuilt 2 weeks ago- They haven’t gotten back to me yet with a price and timeframe. Might have to break down and buy a new one. Used ones are really holding their value


----------



## AMSPlumb94 (7 mo ago)

Will said:


> I'm looking to buy a new threader. I currently use the Collins 22a and Ridgid 700 mostly. I have multiple sets a ratchet threaders all ridgid, vises, stands, pipe jacks, cutters, reamers, oil buckets etc. I do a ton a gas work, but I work alone. Getting tired of dragging out the Collins, weights close to 300lbs, getting too old for that. The 700 is great, but set up is slow, and it threads much slower. Not a big deal, but when I running a lot of 1.25" and bigger it works you too much.
> 
> Thinking of getting a Rothenberger Supertronic S2E or a Ridgid 300 on a 1206 stand. Don't think I need the Ridgid 300 complete kit as I already have so much threading stuff, and will only make the Ridgid heavier. If y'all think one man can easily move a Ridgid 300 complete around, then I might pony up the extra 1500 bucks for that set up to make it faster and easier on jobs. The Rothenberger is a much cheaper, half of the Ridgid cost, but not sure if it will hold up to the abuse, the weight of it and small size appeals to me. Seems like it would be quick to set up and start threading.
> 
> Any Rothenberger users here? What are your thoughts?


I love my Rothenberger so far, about two years in with it, have no desire to switch back to Rex or Rigid.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lee'sPlumbing said:


> My Ridgid 300 just died on me 3 weeks ago. My Dad bought it in 1970- I guess I expected it to last at least 20 more years. Dropped it off to have the motor and gears rebuilt 2 weeks ago- They haven’t gotten back to me yet with a price and timeframe. Might have to break down and buy a new one. Used ones are really holding their value


You can't fix it yourself?


Do you drive an open body pickup truck and do newcon/renos 99% of the time? Hahaha, jk, just had to break your balls a little 😘


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> The unit is about a 1960 vintage... it has been a work horse...
> the hand held threader was almost never used and both are for
> sale for the low , low price of 1000 cash.... (dirt cheap)
> 
> ...


Ok thanks


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’d say you should go with a 300 even if you buy one that’s 40-50 years old you can still get parts for it. Plus you can absolutely beat the 💩 out of it and it just keeps working. Here is my 300. The previous owner welded the frame for the wheels and attached them with 3/8” rod. The wheels are a real game changer especially when you’re working in the city and have to park a long distance from where you’re setting up to work. I keep the cradle with 2 separate self opening die heads (one for 1/2”-3/4” pipe and one for 1”-2” pipe) in that gray plastic tote. I’ve also gotten away from using a traditional oiler. I now use the Ridgid cutting oil that comes in an aerosol can and set up a cardboard box underneath to catch the chips so I can just throw it in the trash when I’m done. Anyone who’s ever had an oiler spill in their van will understand 😂


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sstratton6175 said:


> View attachment 132988
> 
> View attachment 132987
> 
> ...


What a beautiful machine. Love running a 300.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Lee'sPlumbing said:


> My Ridgid 300 just died on me 3 weeks ago. My Dad bought it in 1970- I guess I expected it to last at least 20 more years. Dropped it off to have the motor and gears rebuilt 2 weeks ago- They haven’t gotten back to me yet with a price and timeframe. Might have to break down and buy a new one. Used ones are really holding their value



Buy a new one? Why? Re-build that bad boy that you've got.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love breaking down old machines and re-building them. This was an old 1970's Ridgid 535 that I paid $217 for. It was covered in grime when I bought it and needed a lot of TLC. I re-built, re-painted and had a shop sand blast some parts for me.

I made the wooden stand to be able to move it around a little easier.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

@Tommy plumber 
Man, a 535 for that little money! I’d be hard pressed to not snap that up if for nothing else, the parts.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Tommy do you have a complete picture of the unit assembled?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rooterboy said:


> Hey Tommy do you have a complete picture of the unit assembled?


You know I can't find them now on this computer. Lightning hit my house a few months back and destroyed my old PC and printer. I may have lost them. I'll check. The good news about losing my old HP printer, was that I bought the Epson Eco tank ET-4760. The one that Shaq endorses where he says 'Just fill and chill.' I don't have to pay those ridiculous HP ink prices. The Epson has big reservoirs that hold lots of liquid ink and they last and last and last.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rooterboy said:


> Hey Tommy do you have a complete picture of the unit assembled?



So check out the thread that I bumped. All the photos of that 535 threader are there. 
I forget how to paste that link here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ridgid Pipe Threader 535


Bought this pipe threader (1) month ago.




www.plumbingzone.com






Okay so I remembered how to paste that link in this thread.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I went with the Ridgid 300 Complete. The Rothenberger 2SE was half the price, but I figured it was better to get the "Tried and True" Ridgid 300. It should out last me.


----------

